# Dhul Qarnayn pagan arabic dark ambient band



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

This artist only record one record yet , it's in my book a dark ambient masterpiece of the genra,
the album is called jilwah.

The intro consist of alister crowley reciting stuff than it evolve in dark ambient genra meet new age music, it's label black metal falsely to sell more but it's beyond BM.

Have a nice day if you like arabic music and dark ambient than buy the thing , you will be thrill.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds interesting!


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

This is different
I like it
Thanks for posting


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

I was not able to go through half of this quite short recording. Plain lame. If you want really interesting mix of islamic sounds with Western electronic beats try Muslimgauze.


----------

